# World City Rebus #12



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

Guess the city from the suggested graphic:


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2021)

*Santa Bay?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2021)

Santa Cruz?


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

Sunny gets this one.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2021)

First one I ever got right!


----------

